# One cast, two bass!!



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

My friend Guffy and I hit our favorite local reservoir yesterday, and found the bass really biting!
We got seventeen bass, biggest around four pounds, but I did something I've never done before, caught two bass at the same time on a Texas rigged lizard!
Now I've caught two at once on a topwater bait that had two sets of hooks, but this was a first!
The first tap had me slamming the steel to it, but the fish pulled down hard and fought all crazy, like a catfish. One trying to go one way, the other the other way. Weird..Some pics including my double.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Wow that's crazy two fish one hook. I have caught two on a double fluke rig but it's two separate lures. I have also caught two walleye on one reef runner but two on one hook that's a feat. Sounds like you guys had a fun day. I have been hammering smallmouth the past couple weeks it's been fun.






here is one of the bigger fish just a tick over 4lbs


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Got a trip to the South Fork of the New River planned for June, can't wait to get on those smallies! Those are some pretty ones there!


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Did that for the first time on top water last year. But they weren't as big as ur fish. Always cool , two for one.


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

That's awesome. I have heard of two fish on one lure (with multiple hooks) but never this. I would never have imagined it could be done. My hat is off to you, sir.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Lol. Thanks, but it was a one in a billion shot. Never happen again!


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

We went back there today, and caught around 20 bass, mainly on Zoom bubblegum floating worms (trick worms), Senkos, uv speedcraws, and a couple on Texas rigged lizards. Bad thing was, although most of the fish we caught were between one to three pounds, each of us lost big fish that came unbuttoned right beside the boat! Sucks, but that's why it's called fishing and not catching


----------

